# Atlas HO-29 The Central-Midland



## jaroberts2010 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone happens to have the track call out for the Central-Midland layout package offered from Atlas. I have found many designs for it on the internet, but none that actually shows where and what pieces of track to use. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jaroberts2010 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nevermind. I was able to find the book that has the layout and construction details within. Thanks anyways.


----------

